# New pics of Mantis



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

So, one of the Hermits wandered from its "crevice"....


----------



## khmerboiRED (Jul 15, 2008)

cool looking guy!


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Those are some really cool pics!!!I love the colors that came out.


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

Interesting specimen he is. What does he eat?

Does he just hang out under that rock in the last pic?


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

RedneckR0nin said:


> Interesting specimen he is. What does he eat?
> 
> Does he just hang out under that rock in the last pic?


well, he ate that hermit, today...early today...he left the shell for me to pick up outside his burrow...lol

He eats...well hermits, Krill, Hikari Cichlid Gold pellets (if i break it down small enough).

and he normally doesnt hang under that rock, theres a bigger LR to the right of that pic, which is his "home", thats the one he goes to sleep in at night, eats in, etc.


----------



## redbellyman21 (Jun 27, 2004)

I will have a mantis soon enough! very very nice man


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

nice! wat kind?


----------



## redbellyman21 (Jun 27, 2004)

Dawgz said:


> nice! wat kind?


I believe I will be at the mercy of my lfs so far all they have are bumble mantis and a plain looking spearer I love your green or the more rare looking guys... like this guy


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

Thats a peacock mantis...Scientific name : Odontodactylus scyllarus

U can order him or one like mine (Neogonodactylus wennerae) from... http://www.stomatopod.com/categories.php?cat=7

GL, lemme know how it goes.


----------



## redbellyman21 (Jun 27, 2004)

Dawgz said:


> Thats a peacock mantis...Scientific name : Odontodactylus scyllarus
> 
> U can order him or one like mine (Neogonodactylus wennerae) from... http://www.stomatopod.com/categories.php?cat=7
> 
> GL, lemme know how it goes.


very awesome thanx dawgz


----------



## gtc (Nov 5, 2008)

thats nice!!


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

not to be ignorant to S.W tanks but what is a mantis? are they hard shelled , do they shed as they grow..? how large does the average one get..?looks like a shrimp jacked up off roids


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

cueball said:


> not to be ignorant to S.W tanks but what is a mantis? are they hard shelled , do they shed as they grow..? how large does the average one get..?looks like a shrimp jacked up off roids


Mantis are stomatopods, they are kind of hardshelled, but not like a crab is. And yes they do molt.

Size varies between species. The one i have currently gets to about 3" max.

Some get 7"+

They are called mantis shrimp, but are not "shrimp" by any means.

Hobbiest have renamed them within the group and just call them Mantids instead!









If u ever catch one durring ur lobster seasons, keep it and give me a call!


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2009)

Cant see pictures, just a bunch of red x's


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

^yeh same here


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

Dawgz said:


> not to be ignorant to S.W tanks but what is a mantis? are they hard shelled , do they shed as they grow..? how large does the average one get..?looks like a shrimp jacked up off roids


Mantis are stomatopods, they are kind of hardshelled, but not like a crab is. And yes they do molt.

Size varies between species. The one i have currently gets to about 3" max.

*Some get 7"+
*

They are called mantis shrimp, but are not "shrimp" by any means.

Hobbiest have renamed them within the group and just call them Mantids instead!









If u ever catch one durring ur lobster seasons, keep it and give me a call!
[/quote]

some actually get up over 14"+. most are in the 3.5" range.


----------

